# Blue point Siamese boy



## Zabora

Meet my new boy a blue point Siamese. Still working on names but his testicals look like blueberries lol so I was leaning twards Blueberry but we also saw a coconut shell on the side of the road on the way home so husband and I were thinking Coconut...anyway enough talk here are the pictures


----------



## Zabora

Totally forgot to say he is also a dumbo


----------



## Hagguu

I want him.

His ears, his face....TOO SWEET!

And please call him blueberry haha!


----------



## Hedgian

Call him Raspberry just for lols


----------



## Zabora

When I went to put him in the hospital cage he started to lick my hand and fingers and I leaned in for a little kiss. He started to lick my lips. He is awesome!


----------



## lovemyfurries

Aw he kissed you!!! He's absolutely precious. I like Blueberry and Coconut, both are cute names. For his color Coconut. Enjoy... More pics and let us know what his name's going to be.


----------



## Nic

Oft. That is one gorgeous boy 8)


----------



## Zabora

ok so Angie came over and we were going through the boy names list and we came across Adonis. The greek God of desire and fertility and he is vary squeee worthy. As he already tried to make out with me Angie and I thought it fitting.


----------



## Nic

Adonis is a brilliant name! lol Aw bless ;D


----------



## gotchea

He is too cute!


----------



## KaylasRats

What a cutie!


----------



## Hey-Fay

Beautiful boy! Looking at his tail though, does he have ringtail?


----------



## Zabora

Hey-Fay said:


> Beautiful boy! Looking at his tail though, does he have ringtail?


 Oh no its a food safe black marker that was used to identify the babies because the babies all look the same lol nice catch though Fay!


----------



## sarah424

Aw he's so pretty! And he has such a sweet face  Someday I would love a siamese rat


----------



## PawsandClaws

Adonis seems too serious for him! But maybe he will grow into it. I liked Coconut personally. You could call him Coco for short.


----------



## Hey-Fay

Zabora said:


> Oh no its a food safe black marker that was used to identify the babies because the babies all look the same lol nice catch though Fay!


Oh good!


----------



## lovemyfurries

Aw I also liked Coconut better. I wondered about the rings on the tail, thought it was some kind of marking I hadn't seen before...  duh moment on my part


----------



## Zabora

but Adonis is the god of beauty and desire... yall want him right? See it works lol he bruxed and boggled for the first time today a few minutes ago while sitting on my shoulder. He is getting lighter and lighter and his points are getting more obvious. He loves snuggles...


----------



## lovemyfurries

Ah that's really awesome, happy to hear it! Pics


----------



## Jessiferatu

He is so precious!


----------



## Zabora

Glad you guys and gals like him so much. I will get more pictures when my roommate gets home. She has a better camera phone.


----------



## Ratpax

Pretty sure he is near-illegal levels of cute.


----------



## Zabora

So her phone trolled me I will have to get them sent to my email. XD


----------



## Zabora

Ok here they are.


----------



## sarah424

Awwww, I love his little face! The pic with him cuddling your hand with his little paw out is just darling


----------



## lovemyfurries

sarah424 said:


> Awwww, I love his little face! The pic with him cuddling your hand with his little paw out is just darling


I agree...it's just too cute for words


----------



## Zabora

It was vary hard to get those shots he is vary interested in the camera lol i like the second picture best.


----------



## littlepaws

Is this a Ravencharm boy?


----------

